# Junkie XL Brass - my first track with the Library



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello fellow composers,
I had the opportunity of working with the JXL library prior to the release and write an official demo for Orchestral Tools. I feel very honored that this track is shared alongside Tom Holkenborg and Alex Pfeffer's work. 

I don't have to mention this is John Powell inspired?^^


Oh, before I forget. I really love the broad range of this Library, style-wise. Really eager to see what the limit is.


----------



## Tice (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow, very nicely done!!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2019)

Nils Neumann said:


> Hello fellow composers,
> I had the opportunity of working with the JXL library prior to the release and write an official demo for Orchestral Tools. I feel very honored that this track is shared alongside Tom Holkenborg and Alex Pfeffer's work.
> 
> I don't have to mention this is John Powell inspired?^^
> ...




Good god man. I love this. You are very talented. So glad I've pre ordered JXLB.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm wondering what the Wind library is? Berlin Winds I think?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I'm wondering what the Wind library is? Berlin Winds I think?


I listed it at 4:06 in the Video


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> God god man. I love this. You are very talented. So glad I've pre ordered JXLB.





Tice said:


> Wow, very nicely done!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## RemyB85 (Dec 16, 2019)

Unbelievable work ! awesome track !


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 16, 2019)

Great work! Looking forward to download it


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I'm wondering what the Wind library is? Berlin Winds I think?



Sorry, I just looked on You Tube and found out. At least I can tell what some libraries are by ear now! haha


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Sorry, I just looked on You Tube and found out. At least I can tell what some libraries are by ear now! haha


Differentiating between the 2-3 Woodwind libraries that are used?
But notably, I used the legacy winds from Berlin not the revive version


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2019)

Nils Neumann said:


> Differentiating between the 2-3 Woodwind libraries that are used?
> But notably, I used the legacy winds from Berlin not the revive version



No. My ears are not good!  Just the sound of Teldex!
Just listened again. It's gobsmackingly great. And love that your studio is on water! Very Cool.

This is, essentially, a disgusting reminder that I need the entirety of the Berlin Orchestra and well, everything OT have made! 

Fingers crossed the Berlin Libraries get ported to SINE soon!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> No. My ears are not good!  Just the sound of Teldex!
> Just listened again. It's gobsmackingly great. And love that your studio is on water! Very Cool.



In theory it is completley lifted form the ground haha. But those goddam boats passing by have so much sub...^^


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2019)

RemyB85 said:


> Unbelievable work ! awesome track !



Thank you!



GuitarG said:


> Great work! Looking forward to download it



Sadly a day delayed, but those 300gb will take some time anyway, what does a day matter?^^


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 16, 2019)

Nils Neumann said:


> Sadly a day delayed, but those 300gb will take some time anyway, what does a day matter?^^



Was looking forward to lay down some of that nasty low brass in a trailer track I’m working on but yeah, it can wait until tomorrow


----------



## newcreation08 (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow, great work Nils!!!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 16, 2019)

wonder how fast the bones and a6 horns in powells template are about to get replaced XD


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 17, 2019)

I know I suck... But listening to this hurts because it emphasizes how much.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 17, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Was looking forward to lay down some of that nasty low brass in a trailer track I’m working on but yeah, it can wait until tomorrow


 
If you want to start very fast after the release, do this:
When downloading, select only the Tree mic's for everything and wait till that is all installed.
Then you can start playing around when the first instrument is downloaded.

If you klick the all download button it will load every mic and you can't cancel the download.
Which forces you to wait till every mic is installed


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 17, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> wonder how fast the bones and a6 horns in powells template are about to get replaced XD


and those bones... always had trouble with those in other libraries.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 17, 2019)

nils you remember if you can just download the 300gb? or need 600+ gb space?

I also REALLY want to know what libraries I can expect to use in sine out the gate. 

Sine is looking REALLY good - especially based on alex's stream, seems like it works much snappier and more efficient than konakt


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 18, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> nils you remember if you can just download the 300gb? or need 600+ gb space?
> 
> I also REALLY want to know what libraries I can expect to use in sine out the gate.
> 
> Sine is looking REALLY good - especially based on alex's stream, seems like it works much snappier and more efficient than konakt



If remember correctly, the instruments installs when every mic from the instrument is downloaded. So I guess 300gb for the content and another 50gb while installing should be enough. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Toby Alexander (Dec 18, 2019)

Amazing, and those winds sound great too. Sounds like a really versatile brass library, great composition!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 19, 2019)

Toby Alexander said:


> Amazing, and those winds sound great too. Sounds like a really versatile brass library, great composition!


Thanks!


----------

